
Activists meet to defend Internet from state control - joelhaus
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/27/us-overnighter-internet-governance-updat-idUSTRE78Q34K20110927
======
joelhaus
From the article:

    
    
      In a study published this year, consultancy McKinsey found the
      Internet accounted for 21 percent of GDP growth in mature
      countries
    

Here's the study they are referring to:
[http://www.mckinsey.com/features/sizing_the_internet_economy...](http://www.mckinsey.com/features/sizing_the_internet_economy.aspx)

It states that, between 2004 and 2009, the internet was responsible for 21% of
total GDP growth. If this is broadly accepted, given the state of the economy,
why isn't there more of a push to make better broadband an election campaign
issue?

Are there any politicians that have embraced this as a core principle or is
the carrier lobby too influential?

